# 4630 transmission



## motodude4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

I have an early 90's Ford 4630 tractor, non cab 2wd tractor that is hard to shift into gears. When I go from one gear to the next it doesn't grind all the time. For instance, if I go from first, then stop, go to reverse, no big deal. But if I stop the tractor, hop off to open a gate, then get back on the tractor, it grinds going into any gear I choose. If I bump the gas pedal, then put it into gear it still grinds but not as bad. 

Also, a more recent development, on occasion the clutch grabs. What I mean by this, is that when I'm driving along (mainly with a hay bale on the front end) I can fully depress the clutch, and the tractor stays in gear and continues to go forward. I have to press the brakes, then I feel a pop, and the clutch releases. 

Do you guys have any ideas on a quick fix? Or is it going to need to spend a few weeks in the shop?

I've messed around with the clutch pedal adjustment, with no luck on the situation. 

Tractor has no slippage on the clutch. Also the tractor has just under 900 hours.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sound like the clutch plate has a coating of "gunk". A greasy sort buildup that causes the fibre lining to stick to either the pressure plate or the flywheel. Have you checked the weep hole at the bottom of the bell housing? It should be free and clear of dirt and oil. When this hole is plugged, oil and/or moisture can build up in the clutch area and cause the type of problem you describe. On that tractor there is no access to clean the disc other than splitting the tractor.


----------



## motodude4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lovely. That makes sense. I'll have to look at it this weekend. The tractor is on property an hour and a half away. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree with Fedup's comments above. The weep hole in the bottom of the bell housing normally has a cotter pin sticking out of it. Wiggle it around, and maybe run a small wire up alongside it to open the drain. 

How much free play do you have with your clutch? When you press down on the clutch pedal with your hand you should feel resistance after about 1" to 1-1/2" movement. There's a clevis in the clutch linkage to make adjustment.


----------



## motodude4 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll check the play in the clutch next time I'm out on the property that the tractor is on. I'm thinking that around an inch is about where it is.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I seriously doubt that freeplay is any part of your problem todeay unless it's in excess of four inches. Doesn't hurt to check it, though, to make sure the clevis isn't rusted solid. You WILL have to adjust it when you put your new clutch in.


----------

